# Sorry, but THIS is why I don't buy MAC...



## counterobsess (Nov 19, 2009)

I need to have a rant, this has been BUGGING me all day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My brother's fiancee loves MAC, so I decided to get her one of the Little Mischief Makers lip gloss sets (Frisky Business). Now as a new MUA I am still learning about all the products out there, so I thought while I was there I would ask some questions about some of the more popular MAC products so I could learn and potentially purchase.

So I go to a store *cough*DJQueenPlaza*cough* and hunt around the counter for the gift sets. Then I spend a good few minutes looking at the options because I didn't know what to choose, and there were no testers that I could see. Meanwhile, less than a metre away stood FOUR MAC employees, digging through the drawers in what seemed like a free-for-all on products (I could hear them saying 'oh I'll take that one!' and 'is there one in my shade?' and putting them into bags). I wait patiently until they see me - which they do, say 'hi' and turn their back on me. If I didn't specifically want MAC then I would have left right there and then.

Finally I am served by a girl who had just finished with another customer. She's new, but glad to help me out and kept apologising that she had to keep asking the others where products were etc. So I get my gift set, but I still have questions.  There was one of the other sales girls there with her now, and so I asked them both to explain to me about pigments and how they can be used. The new girl helped as much as she could, but when I asked tricky questions she had to get help - which meant that one of the girls had to leave the free-for-all and help us, and clearly they weren't happy about that. Lots of huffs and disinterest. I felt like I didn't belong.

I did decide to purchase two of the pigment sets (Haute High Jinx and Sexpot), so I was spending what I thought was a good amount of money. Did the service improve? Absolutely not! I dared to ask one more question of the experienced sales girl (can you explain to me about MSF and what they're used for?) and she just said 'it's a powder. What else do you need to know? When I said that I found a lot of models requested it and asked about coverage, finishes etc all I got was 'some come in shimmery colours, and the others are just like a powder.' THAT'S ALL I GOT. Nice way to sell me on MAC.

So I walked out, almost $200 later with the products I wanted but an experience that has left me with a resolution to never shop at a MAC counter. I'll buy from the Pro store when I'm in Sydney, otherwise I'll be ordering online.  But to tell you the truth I'd rather not have anything to do with them.  I want to deal with people like Rachel at Makeup and Glow or Liz from Yaby or countless other vendors who are happy to take the time to talk to me about product, listen to my concerns and make sure I'm happy and all my questions answered.  I don't have time for uppity, elitist sales girls who think that I should bow down before them because they work at MAC.

My retail philosophy has always been when a customer comes onto counter you should stop what you're doing and serve them.  Maybe times have changed since then.  I even told them upfront that I was a new makeup artist, so they had a prime opportunity to sell me on the entire company.  But that may have taken some effort.  And clearly they couldn't be bothered with that.

Vent over.


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 19, 2009)

horrible.... i get what you mean. what a shame that its not only at one certain MAC counter, but it seems to be the attitudes of mostly all MAC employees from states all around. whenever i go into MAC, i make it pretty obvious i want no ones help until i decide on a product or seriously have a question. whats weird is that when im like that, i always end up getting nice sales girls, which then my attitude obviously changes and i end up buying something.... =)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 19, 2009)

i've never had a problem at my MAC pro store, everyone is ver knowledgeable about the products and are very helpful .. i'm sorry this happened to to you, but you cant write off the whole company for one experience. if you feel this passionate about it, you can go to a higher power if you'd like.


----------



## chynegal (Nov 19, 2009)

just because you have a bad experience at that counter should not discourage you from buying mac. your there to buy the product not the experience. Yes it was very rude of them to be like that to you. Next time u should be slick and walk up to them and demand for service and not all mac employees are like that i have meet alot of great ones


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with all of the above - I've had plenty of crap AND good experiences with MAC. It's not definitive of the company, but of the person themself.. it is a huge shame and if I were you I'd write them a letter of complaint because their attitude was pathetic and clearly the girl answering your Q's about the MSF shouldn't be working there. Don't give up though! Maybe try another counter? There are heaps of lovely MAC MUA's out there, you just gotta find them


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 19, 2009)

I have had similar experiences at MAC counters in Sydney and I think you should pretty much copy and paste your post above into the customer feedback form on their website and send in a complaint. I know that when I did, I ended up getting some free product from head office! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So specifically mention the products that you were trying to buy and that they couldn't be bothered selling it to you!

Oh and try to be specific about who it was that served you and when (age, hair colour, date and time) so that they can pin point the staff members... Ask for a reply indicating what the company intends to do to combat future instances of such behaviour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't be discouraged about buying MAC because of this.... I think its an issue with the entire makeup industry culture, not specifically the brand... Next time you go in, demand service! Call the girl out on her behaviour! They have no right to be so rude...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 19, 2009)

I wouldn't have bought anything! Where there's a DJ's there's usually a Myer, so I just head out the door and on to the next place. 

It's interesting though bc I've had nothing but good service at DJ's, less service at Myer and regularly get ignored at the Pro store. It depends on the day and the MUA I guess, but if you interrupted them getting free goodies I can understand why they were a little huffy! I mean it's definitely bad customer service but hell.. it's free MAC! LOL!

I second everyone else- make a complaint to the store and be as specific as possible about who was ignoring you.. if you get free stuff then that's a bonus!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 19, 2009)

Pretty much every time I've been to either the MAC counter or Pro store I've been patronised, treated like I had no knowledge of make-up. Many times I have tried to have conversations with the MUA's  about up coming collection and such and most of the time they snob me off (this is of course whilst they're taking my money).

I wouldn't even dare go without make-up on. I'm trying to branch out now anyway, would love to get my hands on some MUFE e/s's and thinking I'll try a yaby e/s palette.


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 19, 2009)

I appreciate the comments, and thanks to everyone.  This attitude certainly isn't restricted to the one counter I've been to, and I've been told many times that the only decent service you'll get from a MAC counter is Chermside, but it's really hard for me to get to.  I swore off them a while ago after going to three different counters to try and get some foundation help and nobody was interested, but since I was getting a gift for someone else I thought I'd use the opportunity to try again.  If I was a MAC regional manager I'd be embarassed about the reputation of my staff.  I know they get a lot of sales anyway, but imagine how much better they would be if the service was friendly and helpful.

Maybe I will send it into head office, it's not really about getting free product but just so they know what their new (and potentially loyal) customers are being faced with.  I shouldn't walk away from a counter feeling bad because I had to ask a basic product question.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 19, 2009)

get the name of the person who served you, or their till login number or whatever off the receipt and complain...


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 19, 2009)

or just complain about the store in general to mac, dont get mad, get even!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 19, 2009)

You should definitely tell head office about your experience - I am certain they will want to help you because it's their reputation on the line!


----------



## piink_liily (Nov 20, 2009)

That is so disappointing! You should definitely write into head office and let them know that you've had a bad experience. I've only been to that counter once, and they weren't overly friendly. I've always found the girls at Myer Brisbane City to be helpful, although they are usually quite busy so you do have to wait a while sometimes to talk to someone. The Chermside girls are lovely too, it's a shame that it's hard for you to get in there.


----------



## pinnygig (Nov 20, 2009)

I just wanted to add that the girls at Chermside MAC are the best.  I am certainly no make up expert and ask what must seem like silly questions but they are so helpful and patient.  I would not be a typical MAC customer but I always feel comfortable asking and learning about make up from them.  It is a shame you can't get to Chermside easily but for anyone else reading this I can recommend all the girls at the MAC counter in Myers.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your experience H; I don't go to the QP counter either! I never get good service there. Same as you, I don't own much MAC at the moment so I'm fairly new and sometimes need products explained to me. If I'm in the city I will go to Myer, or Chermside on the occasions I go out that way.

Definitely contact head office. It really bothers me when people like that are in retail. It really doesn't do anyone any favours.


----------



## Jade M (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes come to Chermside!!! If you can't make it over, call and I'll be happy to answer Q's or send stuff out. 

Please don't let the experience you had turn you off MAC - I promise there are people out there who will look after you!

x J


----------



## rei181 (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone. Don't let your experience at a bad counter turn you off to MAC. I just recently went to a MAC store (there isn't one on my island and I happen to be visiting Honolulu) and the MA was so helpful and nice it was a total shock compared to my usual encounters at the one MAC counter I can shop at. It was the first time I'd ever been to a store so I wanted to browse a bit first and then the MA helped me pair e/s to the one I was interested in. I spent way ore than I had planned because she was so nice.

IMO counter employees are actually hired by the store and not MAC. You should complain to the managers. I think I will do the same because I also have been ignored at my counter and because I know there isn't a huge demand for MAC I just left and figured I'd go back another day when there might be a different MA working.


----------



## Jade M (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rei181* 

 
_IMO counter employees are actually hired by the store and not MAC. You should complain to the managers. ._

 
Nope, in Australia MAC staff are 100% MAC employees and are not department store staff. They are basically visitors to the store that they work in.


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think I've ever had a positive experience with MAC stores in Sydney and I've been a customer at Parramatta, Sydney and the Pro store. Each time they couldn't care less about me and what I wanted to buy and were more interested in talking to each other about what they did on the weekend. 
So I went down the street to Benefit and spent my money there!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 27, 2009)

i've had bad experiences as well as good experiences at MAC. i hope this bad experience doesn't make you wanna stop buying from MAC altogether. there are good sales people out there and unfortunately, u bumped into a rude one. i hope things get better if you decide to go to MAC again in the future!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_ Each time they couldn't care less about me and what I wanted to buy and were more interested in talking to each other about what they did on the weekend. 
So I went down the street to Benefit and spent my money there!_

 
I work at a Benefit counter right next to MAC and I have had customers who werent even considering Benefit products previously walk up because the MAC staff were rude, weren't interested in selling to them 'we don't have this, go to Benefit'. I guess it's good for my sales..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But seriously, one time my counter manager was there and when the customer explained what she was after we realised that we didn't have the colour for her. When my counter manager suggested MAC, the customer said that she had gone to MAC and the SA said they dont' have something like that. My counter manager (bless) said 'oh yes they do!' and marched up with the customer to the MAC counter to question the SAs there till they found it.
My manager's a sweetheart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are some great MAC SAs out there though, so once you find a nice one, stick to her like glue! I already know which one's I'm buying from


----------



## <3EssandeN<3 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I don't think I've ever had a positive experience with MAC stores in Sydney and I've been a customer at Parramatta, Sydney and the Pro store. Each time they couldn't care less about me and what I wanted to buy and were more interested in talking to each other about what they did on the weekend. 
So I went down the street to Benefit and spent my money there!_

 
i agree with you.. benefit has sweet people working there and honestly that sold product for me


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 15, 2010)

I've never been to a MAC counter, but I have to say that the Benefit staff I have dealt with have been very knowledgeable, helpful & very patient - even if I didn't end up buying anything (or had no intention to that day).


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 11, 2010)

the only helpful salesperson in DJQP cosmetics area is the cute blonde guy who works for Kiehls.  Cute AND helpful - what a great combo.

I practically had to wave the shu woman down when I went to purchase my cleansing oil - quite excited that I didn't have to do so online! Only to be ignored for quite some time.

Most of my experiences with MAC girls in DJs Robina and Myer QSt have been very lacklustre.  That's why I sought out the internet side - it's much easier to explore from the comfort of your own home - then go out and try them in person, knowing what you want. 

It's like ALL customer service tho - one person may be great, the one next to them is rude and ignores you - it's luck of the draw!


----------



## blackbird (Sep 27, 2010)

I definitely think the MAC girls can be a bit hot and cold... I've never had an amazing experience with any of them and it's disappointing because obviously as make up addicts going to the counter to get a hit is exciting for us! But getting bad customer service puts a damper on it. A couple of weeks ago I was at the Chermside counter and I was ready to give them my money, 3 of them were standing behind the register talking to each other and didn't even glance in my direction. I ended up buying from YSL instead!


----------



## equiworks (Sep 27, 2010)

Our MAC counter is horrible.  My last trip I decided that I will never shop there again.  And I told the manager exactly that.  4 girls there and I stood for over 20 minutes waiting for someone to get my  stuff for me.  Not cool.  Even the manager couldn't be bothered to lift her head from her newspaper.   So off I drive, a half hour out of my way to go to the Pro store.  Which I love.  The MA's there are super helpful, and if everyone is busy with customers, they always make sure to come over to you, say Hi, and let you know they will be with you ASAP.  I love my Pro store.


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 5, 2010)

Urgh, I am furious with MAC.  My friend has just had surgery and has to look after two kids on her own so she is a bit down at the moment.  She thought she'd pop into MAC and buy herself a little treat to cheer herself up (enabled by me of course!) and the staff were so rude, dismissive and horrible to her that she left nearly in tears!  I told her she should write and complain and I hope she does.  Those MAs can be little witches.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ That is just awful.. What is going on with the new girls? I really miss the time that I would just go and see my favorite MAs and talk about everything, like upcoming collections and makeups in general.  Now it is all about sales and MAs don't seem to know much


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ That is just awful.. What is going on with the new girls? I really miss the time that I would just go and see my favorite MAs and talk about everything, like upcoming collections and makeups in general.  Now it is all about sales and MAs don't seem to know much_

 
Apparently it wasn't even about sales as no one was interested in serving her... and there was only one other person at the counter!  When one of the girls finally came over to her, she asked about the prolongwear foundation and apparently the horrible girl rolled her eyes, told her it was really difficult to work with and was not suitable for her!  My friend asked for a sample and for a colour match and the girl refused both requests!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  They were just really rude and horrible to her.  She left feeling like because she is a mother now they think she is somehow not worthy of their attention or products!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She did buy a one of the VV MES but the whole horrible experience has soured it for her so it didn't end up being the treat she wanted it to be so she's thinking she might take it back.  I can't blame her.  This stuff is supposed to be fun and uplifting not make you feel like you're not part of the "cool gang" in high school (and let me tell you, the make up on some of these girls is so horrible they really shouldn't be in any position to be feeling superior to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ Which counter did this happen at?


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

The one in Chatswood in Sydney


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2010)

Grrrrrr if that happened to me, I would be furious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Redaddict, I am sorry your friend had such a bad experience - did she write to MAC head office?


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure.  I told her she should so I really hope she did.  I will ask her when I speak to her.  If she doesn't want to do it, I will happily do it for her


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ You should totally do it for her, that's pathetic. 

Speaking of pro longwear foundation, I went to visit my favourite Chadstone MAC MUA and asked her for a sample of it (I brought my own pot coz they never have any) and she told me to go nuts! It's amazing how different the MUA's are when representing the same brand.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 9, 2010)

oooh yeah i've exp that in DJ at Queen plaza too! Head down to Myer's hun! The girls there are alot better. I always frequent them (when i was living there), just to point out 2 main people i usually buy from : Tehani & Bree. Both of them are really good! & they are in the myer down the street!


----------



## alexh3118 (Nov 7, 2010)

OMG! that is terrible. I'm in N.Z and the MAC counters at the department stores are just useless, if you ask them wether something would look ok with your skintone they just say yes and dont ask if youd like to swatch/try it on. ANNNND if you ask them lots of questions and ask to try lots of things you can see them either rolling their eyes or they say "Ill leave you to it" so un helpful. I have had good experiences though, there is a loovveely tall asian guy who is very helpful at the chancery pro store in Auckland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with aurora, go to the Mac stores just walk around swatch stuff get a good look, then go buy on the internet! LOL then you know whatll look good, the snooty assistants sales will go down annnd youll get it much cheaper e.g. ACW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) muahahaha


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 4, 2010)

) I am a stay at home mum and of course love make up. For fun and mommie time I spend pretty much every friday night late shopping at a particular shopping centre. Every few weeks I end up at the Myer Mac just to have a bit of a play or check the newest collection. Last time I went I was approached by one of the younger girls, anyway she very innocently asked if I work at the centre because I seem to be at Mac "all the time" ahahaha Oh man. I think I need to give them a break ) It was quite sweet


----------



## smlon2 (Oct 25, 2011)

I completely sympathize with you, I've also had similar experiences at MAC counters. 

  	I've also had really great ones - these have primarily been in the US and Canada, specifically MAC in Times Square where the girl was willing to help me out for over an hour, with no pressure at all and gave me a mini makeover in the process!  I ended up walking out of there with a massive stash, not because she encouraged me to buy them but because I was after them anyway, but also ended up with a few things she showed me because she explained how to apply them and match them with things already in my collection.

  	It's a shame when the staff at the MAC counters are abrupt, dismissive or too busy having their own conversation to help customers.  If they took a little time to be more helpful, people would end up leaving with a lot more product.  MAC makes great makeup, only wish the service was as good.


----------



## gooblyglob (Nov 15, 2011)

Your experience is so unfortunate because I have nothing but good things to say about the MAC store employees that I've encountered. I have found them to be eager to help and friendly. I hope the nice ones get installed at your stores soon.



olddcassettes said:


> whenever i go into MAC, i make it pretty obvious i want no ones help until i decide on a product or seriously have a question. whats weird is that when im like that, i always end up getting nice sales girls, which then my attitude obviously changes and i end up buying something.... =)


	... or maybe it's because I also do that. Usually I just need an external opinion/eyesight to get down to the final shade or product.


----------



## princess sarah (Nov 16, 2011)

I have experienced this alot myself with MAC over here in Australia.... until my last visit started to restore some faith in the mac girls, someone actually helped me!!!!! 

  	Im the same usually ignored and the last served even before people come in after me, and i need to chase people down. The last two store visits I have had I have walked in asked for products by their names and not by eyeshadow called or lipstick called and then asked questions about up coming releases so they knew I knew what I was talking about.... then the comments started to flow about my makeup.

  	Perhaps its all in the confidence we show or the impression we give off as well? letting them think they are better than us is a quick way to get ignored or going in with that attitude that we wont get served... When i was confident and looked straight at them when I walked in, I got assistance straight away and valuable advice, even a sneak peek at glitter and ice before it went up on display

  	In saying that, I still buy more products online from overseas... too expensive here!


----------



## MAC lover 1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone suggest the best store in QLD or an artist I should go to cuz I'm new here...


----------



## nukacola (Nov 27, 2011)

Reading this makes me really upset. Sounds like those girls are very elitist and shouldn't be working with people... If I had an experience like that I don't think I'd ever buy from my counter again.

  	Personally my local MAC counter here in the UK has absolutely lovely MA's who always acknowledge me even when they're busy with a customer, are always very patient even when I'm being indecisive and extremely helpful with colour matching and advice. It's a shame that not all stores are like this.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 27, 2011)

Next time ask for all of their names and the number and name of their district manager. Call their dm and tell them what happened and all hell will rain upon them! You can go higher ask for a regional manager!


----------



## pemily (Nov 28, 2011)

aussiemacluvrrr said:


> And don't be discouraged about buying MAC because of this.... *I think its an issue with the entire makeup industry culture*, not specifically the brand... Next time you go in, demand service! Call the girl out on her behaviour! They have no right to be so rude...


 
	I totally agree with the culture point you make, in all honesty girls will be girls...... Sometimes I feel I need to put makeup on just to go there so they know I am serious then I stop and think... thats BS* I'll go how I like.......
  	I have some girls at the counters here who I truly believe think they are better than most customers but then there are a few really lovely ones too......


----------



## pemily (Nov 28, 2011)

hey hun, although i totally agree with what you are saying... at the end of the day dont forget YOU are buying from THEM... not the other way round you act how you like to act...... They should be the ones worried about being knowledgable.... I think we give them too much credit.... I'm not saying we are better than them but I would never ignore a freakin customer or judge them.... If I get treated nicely I will be nice back... otherwise I will just do what I have to do in a professional manner!


princess sarah said:


> I have experienced this alot myself with MAC over here in Australia.... until my last visit started to restore some faith in the mac girls, someone actually helped me!!!!!
> 
> Im the same usually ignored and the last served even before people come in after me, and i need to chase people down. The last two store visits I have had I have walked in asked for products by their names and not by eyeshadow called or lipstick called and then asked questions about up coming releases so they knew I knew what I was talking about.... then the comments started to flow about my makeup.
> 
> ...


----------



## gooblyglob (Dec 24, 2011)

pemily said:


> Sometimes I feel I need to put makeup on just to go there so they know I am serious then I stop and think... thats BS* I'll go how I like...


	what's funny is... if I am going to buy something that I need to test out first, I go in WITH *NO* make up on!


----------



## pemily (Dec 24, 2011)

gooblyglob said:


> what's funny is... if I am going to buy something that I need to test out first, I go in WITH *NO* make up on!




  	That's what iI plan on doing after Xmas when the shops open!!!
  	im not spending $200 on Chanel without knowing wtf to do with it!!


----------



## redambition (Feb 11, 2012)

Welp, I'm resurrecting this thread seeing as it's number 4 on the page!

  	Problems aren't just localised to us. My partner went to Vegas for work last week, so of course I armed him with a list to hand over at MAC - half price yay!

  	The MA (who apparently was very friendly and helpful) didn't get the 5 empty palettes on the list, and sold my partner Matchmaster in a shade darker than what was on my list, because they were out of stock of my shade. My partner was assured "it is the same". Um, no, a shade darker in foundation is not the same. I can't blame my partner for this as he has no idea about makeup... and kudos for him for trekking to MAC to get these things for me! <3 (Though I am dirty about the MA forgetting the palettes. Now I have to trek to Paddo!)

  	With that said, There are some new staff members at MAC in DJs Sydney City who are just the sweetest! I've been there a few times to speak with them now and they are wonderful to deal with and super helpful. Going to be spending more money there!


----------



## gooblyglob (Feb 12, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *redambition* 



 		 			Problems aren't just localised to us. My partner went to Vegas for work last week, so of course I armed him with a list to hand over at MAC - *half price yay!*



	That's ridiculous but true *sigh*... US prices of high end makeup just seem so cheap! Last time I was in the US, I went nuts buying MAC... it was like buying Maybelline in Australia... but MAC with Aussie Maybelline prices LOL


----------



## Venusian (Feb 13, 2012)

a little closer to home MAC is about 50% off in Hong Kong relative to Au prices.

  	However, their range is a little different - they didn't have a few eyeshadow colours or Studio Tint, but they did have some interesting pressed powders in chrome packaging (only in NCs though) and I'm sure would have been other stuff to


----------



## redambition (Feb 19, 2012)

If I had reason to go to HK, I'd definitely shop there! Unfortunately I need to schedule the binges around when friends and partner are somewhere it's cheap...  Though maybe I may find a reason for a HK stopover next time I go os...


----------



## legendoflauren (May 17, 2012)

I sadly have to agree. Majority of MAC makeup artists are really unhelpful and unfriendly. They make you feel like you're bothering them! Most of the time I'm more informed about the upcoming collections and product finishes than they are - and it's their job.
  	I've visited numerous counters in Australia and overseas. There are a few nice ladies in Perth though, the ones at Myer Garden City are lovely for example, they're happy to give you a sample or try a product on you. But I've also had poor service at MAC counters when I visited the US. I visited two counters in LA and both were incredibly rude, thankfully the service was better in New York. But seriously, MAC needs to pay more attention to their staff and customer service. Weird :/


----------



## baghdad81 (May 17, 2012)

legendoflauren said:


> I sadly have to agree. Majority of MAC makeup artists are really unhelpful and unfriendly. They make you feel like you're bothering them! Most of the time I'm more informed about the upcoming collections and product finishes than they are - and it's their job. I've visited numerous counters in Australia and overseas. There are a few nice ladies in Perth though, the ones at Myer Garden City are lovely for example, they're happy to give you a sample or try a product on you. But I've also had poor service at MAC counters when I visited the US. I visited two counters in LA and both were incredibly rude, thankfully the service was better in New York. But seriously, MAC needs to pay more attention to their staff and customer service. Weird :/


  RiGHT!!! I always know the product names and launch dates better than the SAs (and I don't' call them MUA's because really hun...your makeup is the run of the mill neutral eye)...Even on launch day, I know the products better and possible dupes from the perm line (Shoutout to temptalia.com who does awesome dupe lists). Our freestanding store ladies and gents are generally better, but the counters are just clueless, rude and think they know their stuff when they really don't.   Re: Samples....if you ask for samples or a demonstration using a particular brush or product, and you end up having to think about it, no one offers you a sample of the foundation, concealer, cream etc...and they hate it if you don't buy right away and immediately act turned off. Am sorry, I bought a foundation once that I haven't tested from your company and it broke me out, forgive me for wanting to try it a couple more times before I decide. Sephora on the other hand always hand out samples which is why they have my business.


----------



## legendoflauren (May 19, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> Re: Samples....if you ask for samples or a demonstration using a particular brush or product, and you end up having to think about it, no one offers you a sample of the foundation, concealer, cream etc...and they hate it if you don't buy right away and immediately act turned off. Am sorry, I bought a foundation once that I haven't tested from your company and it broke me out, forgive me for wanting to try it a couple more times before I decide. Sephora on the other hand always hand out samples which is why they have my business.


	Hahaa, yup - I feel you! It's so frustrating! I rely so heavily on online swatches and dupe lists (Temptalia is amazing!!!).
  	I have two MAC ladies I 'harass' often that actually offer me samples and happily do makeup demos for me. In fact I didn't know MAC handed out foundation samples until I was offered one last year as I was pondering the new Matchmaster foundation.
  	But I remember a few weeks ago I asked to try a bronzer and she picked one out for me, put it on my face and yeah, I said liked it - so she just assumed I was going to buy it right then and there. Pfft... I told her I wanted to see how it wore and she seemed so annoyed!
  	It's just super lame that their customer service is so poor on a global scale -_-
  	And if I worked at MAC... forget neutral makeup... I'd paint leopard print down the side of face and go cray-cray


----------



## kelseyemmma (Sep 22, 2014)

Im from the Uk but have had both terrible and great experiences at MAC. One perticular incident truly ruffled my feathers. I took a list to the MAC free standing store and asked one of the girls to get me a few items from it. I was after a few cream bases for highlighting and contouring and had been researching these products for months. I know a fair bit about makeup as I do beauty blogging aswell as it being my passion. The woman point blankly said I wont sell you these products you wont know how to use them. I can be very shy at times especially when intimidated by a 6ft beauty. she basically packed me a bronzer and a blush which was not what I even wanted. She wouldnt test any of the products on me and was just rude.

  10 mins later I returned to the store to take back the products as Id plucked up my courrage. The woman who had served me had gone on her lunch break minuets after I left,( I was informed by another mac employee) She clearly only had interest in getting a slice of commison before she rushed of for her break. I returned the products and went to smashbox instead. It really annoys me how they dont put the customer first. On this ocasion I had no makeup on as I had intended to try the productsd on! I have noticed on ocassions where I have worn no makeup I have recieved shitty service and when I've shown my makeup ability wearing complex eyeshadow they have been more than friendly!


----------



## Howards End (Feb 28, 2015)

To the OP:  I've had experiences like yours at ALL brands' cosmetic counters, not just MAC


----------



## style-addict (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone here live in central Texas? I'm in Austin and wondering where you ladies like to buy MAC from?

  So far, I try to stick to Nordstrom- they are so helpful and nice. I had a terrible experience at Macy's in the Lakeline mall.


----------



## CaroLynn (Jun 12, 2015)

kelseyemmma said:


> Im from the Uk but have had both terrible and great experiences at MAC. One perticular incident truly ruffled my feathers. I took a list to the MAC free standing store and asked one of the girls to get me a few items from it. I was after a few cream bases for highlighting and contouring and had been researching these products for months. I know a fair bit about makeup as I do beauty blogging aswell as it being my passion. The woman point blankly said I wont sell you these products you wont know how to use them. I can be very shy at times especially when intimidated by a 6ft beauty. she basically packed me a bronzer and a blush which was not what I even wanted. She wouldnt test any of the products on me and was just rude.
> 
> 10 mins later I returned to the store to take back the products as Id plucked up my courrage. The woman who had served me had gone on her lunch break minuets after I left,( I was informed by another mac employee) She clearly only had interest in getting a slice of commison before she rushed of for her break. I returned the products and went to smashbox instead. It really annoys me how they dont put the customer first. On this ocasion I had no makeup on as I had intended to try the productsd on! I have noticed on ocassions where I have worn no makeup I have recieved shitty service and when I've shown my makeup ability wearing complex eyeshadow they have been more than friendly!


  If I have to worry about receiving service based on how I've applied my makeup that day I think I'm going to be a little intimidated the next time I'm in a MAC store! OTOH, I visited one last night to purchase a Wash and Dry Highlight Powder and the MUA couldn't have been nicer - even complimented my lipstick (which was MAC, of course!).


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 13, 2015)

alexh3118 said:


> OMG! that is terrible. I'm in N.Z and the MAC counters at the department stores are just useless, if you ask them wether something would look ok with your skintone they just say yes and dont ask if youd like to swatch/try it on. ANNNND if you ask them lots of questions and ask to try lots of things you can see them either rolling their eyes or they say "Ill leave you to it" so un helpful. I have had good experiences though, there is a loovveely tall asian guy who is very helpful at the chancery pro store in Auckland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is what I have been doing the last 5 years or so, the makeup counter culture has been putting me off using money there.


----------

